# illu CS  Linien zusammenfügen?



## ToboTheRibbler (10. August 2004)

Hi Leute,

Also ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet und arbeite neuerdings mit Adobe Illustrator CS.

Nun gut mein Problem is vollgendes.

Ich habe einen Schriftzug mit dem "Liniensegment-Werkzeug" nachgezeichnet.
Nun hab ich da aber nur ein paar Linien auf der Arbeitsfläche, ich brauche das ganze aber in einem Stück, weil ich es noch mit dem 3D Invigorator benutzen will. Gibts eine Möglichkeit die Linien zu verbinden?

Ich habs mal mit Rechtsklick  -> zusammenfügen probiert, aber da spuckt er nur eine unverständliche Fehlermeldung aus, dass ich 2 Endpunkte auswählen soll 

Es müsste dann am ende auch mit dem 3D Invigorator kompatibel sein, sprich müsste der Schriftzug "usable vector paths" enthalten, wie es 3DI Invigorator nennen würde.



Ich hoffe ihr hab so ungefähr mein Problem nachvollziehen  können, falls nicht, hab ich euch meine Datei angehangen.

Schon mal vielen dank im voraus 


cya
  euer
       Tobo


----------



## thoru (10. August 2004)

Auf deine Fehlermeldung:
Du musst jeweils die beiden Punkt markieren die
beinahe aufeinanderstoßen, sozusagen das Ende
des einen Pfades sowie den Anfang des folgenden. 

Das kannst du mit dem weißen Zeiger machen oder
mit dem Direkt-Auswahl-Lasso. Sobald du beide 
Knotenpunkte markiert hast kannst du sie miteinander
verbinden (STRG+J).

Da ich nur mit Illu10 arbeite konnte ich mir deine Datei
nicht anschauen.


cu
thoru


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (10. August 2004)

jo danke dir hat geklappt


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (11. August 2004)

hmm joa is aber ne ziemliche  "Frigglarbeit" und dauert extrem lange, gibt es da keine Option im Menü? 

cya
    Tobo


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (11. August 2004)

gibts es z.B. die Option, dass die Linien automatisch da anfangen, wo die andere Aufgehört hat?


----------



## thoru (11. August 2004)

Vielleicht solltest du mal ins Auge fassen dein Bild
nocheinmal mit  dem Zeichenstift nachzuzeichnen.
Hiermit erstellst du einen zusammenhängenden 
Pfad und wenn du an den Ursprungsknoten zurückkehrst
ein geschlossenes Objekt. Das wirst du daran 
erkennen das sich ein kleiner Kreis neben diesem
Werkzeug zeigt, wenn du es über den Anfangsknoten
hältst.


cu
thoru


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (12. August 2004)

ok habs einfach nochmal neu gezeichnet, aber danke für deine mühen 

cya
   Tobo


----------

